# Help with old bow



## smuckers (Jul 28, 2012)

My brother gave me a Bear compound sometime in the 70s. It has wooden limbs coated with glass. The only identification is a button with a bear emblem. The only other marking is the numbers 50,55,60 to set the poundage. Is there any way to establish the year it was made.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Its probably the Bear WhiteTail Hunter. My brother has one and its from the 70's, adjustable from 50-60, wood limbs coated with glass.


----------



## smuckers (Jul 28, 2012)

TheLongbowShoot said:


> Its probably the Bear WhiteTail Hunter. My brother has one and its from the 70's, adjustable from 50-60, wood limbs coated with glass.


Thanks for the info, but I have found out it is a Bear Polar ll.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Ah stupid me, I was thinking it was the WhiteTail. Its the Bear Polar II. My brother has the Bear Polar II. Wrong model.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

if memory serves me correct, the Polar2 was made 1976 forward. cant recall when it was discontinued. the wooden limb version is the polar-glass limbs whitetail


----------

